# Yes or no



## Nette

I believe it is a negative but my friend tells me she sees a faint line


----------



## Stargirl1993

That’s a very strong positive ! Do you know when your last period was? The control line is very faint as the test line has stollen all the dye x


----------



## Stargirl1993

This is a pic off google.. as you can see the line is on the opposite side.


----------



## Lozb

your definitely pregnant, the light line is the control line, the bright pink line is the line that is the test one that says your pregnant and not just newly pregnant either as this is called a dye stealer where there is that my pregnancy hormone in your system it has to take dye from the control line.


----------



## doggylover

Goodness, a very strong positive!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Very positive!


----------



## Nette

Stargirl1993 said:


> That’s a very strong positive ! Do you know when your last period was? The control line is very faint as the test line has stollen all the dye x

My last period was July 11th


----------



## Nette

Stargirl1993 said:


> This is a pic off google.. as you can see the line is on the opposite side.
> 
> View attachment 1086337

So what does that mean


----------



## Nette

Lozb said:


> your definitely pregnant, the light line is the control line, the bright pink line is the line that is the test one that says your pregnant and not just newly pregnant either as this is called a dye stealer where there is that my pregnancy hormone in your system it has to take dye from the control line.

Omggg, I’m nervous!! Only cause I’ve never been pregnant!


----------



## Nette

doggylover said:


> Goodness, a very strong positive!

Lol very strong??


----------



## doggylover

Yes, I’ve never seen a frer with such a strong test line!! Congrats!


----------



## Nette

doggylover said:


> Yes, I’ve never seen a frer with such a strong test line!! Congrats!

Oh geeez, thank you! I’m just in denial


----------



## Stargirl1993

Nette said:


> My last period was July 11th

you will be about 5 weeks along with a due date of 17 April 2021 xx congratulations


----------



## Nette

Stargirl1993 said:


> you will be about 5 weeks along with a due date of 17 April 2021 xx congratulations

Wowwwwww, how do you know that? Thanks! This will be my first child!


----------



## Stargirl1993

Nette said:


> Wowwwwww, how do you know that? Thanks! This will be my first child!

Going by your last period and a 28day cycle. Nhs due date calculator x


----------



## Kiwiberry

Like the others have said, you're definitely pregnant sweetie!! First thing for you to do is schedule your first appointment with your OBGYN. They should get you in for an early scan within 3-4 weeks from now.


----------



## nikkie122

That is definitely a positive. That is a really positive line! Congratulations!


----------



## Nette

Kiwiberry said:


> Like the others have said, you're definitely pregnant sweetie!! First thing for you to do is schedule your first appointment with your OBGYN. They should get you in for an early scan within 3-4 weeks from now.

Ok I will! I’m going to wait a couple days and take a clear blue then I’ll go from there


----------



## Nette

nikkie122 said:


> That is definitely a positive. That is a really positive line! Congratulations!

I just knew it was negative! But thanks


----------



## Bevziibubble

It means you're quite far along for a test, so the test is so positive it's taken all the dye out of the control line. 
Definitely pregnant. Congratulations :)


----------



## Kiwiberry

Nette said:


> Ok I will! I’m going to wait a couple days and take a clear blue then I’ll go from there

Take a clear blue digital. There won't be any denying that. I would take one today if you can.


----------



## Nette

Kiwiberry said:


> Take a clear blue digital. There won't be any denying that. I would take one today if you can.

I’m too nervous to do so!! I’m about to go to work so I’ll take it tomorrow


----------



## Nette

Bevziibubble said:


> It means you're quite far along for a test, so the test is so positive it's taken all the dye out of the control line.
> Definitely pregnant. Congratulations :)

I’m so nervous!!! Thanks


----------



## Lozb

Nette said:


> I’m too nervous to do so!! I’m about to go to work so I’ll take it tomorrow

there is no denying it, I wouldn’t even say another test is needed, you can if it makes it more real but they will all say pregnant. I am guessing this might not have been planned and may take u awhile to get ya head around but appointment is needed and start taking some folic acid as this is important at the very start of pregnancy


----------



## JessaBear36

Really....You can't see those lines???
Congrats hh9


----------



## Nette

Lozb said:


> there is no denying it, I wouldn’t even say another test is needed, you can if it makes it more real but they will all say pregnant. I am guessing this might not have been planned and may take u awhile to get ya head around but appointment is needed and start taking some folic acid as this is important at the very start of pregnancy

I just can’t believe it!! All these years no pregnancy & now all of a sudden in 2020‍♀️


----------



## Nette

JessaBear36 said:


> Really....You can't see those lines???
> Congrats hh9

I just can’t believe it!! Thanks!!


----------



## JessaBear36

Nette said:


> I just can’t believe it!! Thanks!!

They are amazing lines !! Happy healthy 9 months!!:happydance::dance:


----------



## doggylover

Nette said:


> Oh geeez, thank you! I’m just in denial

Totally understandable if it wasn’t planned! As mentioned above you should look in to getting some folic acid ASAP, and other prenatal vitamins too. 

I hope you have a very healthy pregnancy!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Wishing you a very happy and healthy 9 months :)


----------



## Nette

doggylover said:


> Totally understandable if it wasn’t planned! As mentioned above you should look in to getting some folic acid ASAP, and other prenatal vitamins too.
> 
> I hope you have a very healthy pregnancy!

I will! Thanksssss!!


----------



## Nette

Bevziibubble said:


> Wishing you a very happy and healthy 9 months :)

Thank you much!


----------

